# forzatura



## Ravita

Hola a todos,

Tengo que traducir esto: "il voto obbligatorio è una forzatura della democrazia", pero no sé como se pueda decir "forzatura" en español.   "Forzadura" no existe.  Podríais ayudarme?

Muchas gracias!

Ravita.


----------



## gatogab

Ravita said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Tengo que traducir esto: "il voto obbligatorio è una forzatura della democrazia", pero no sé como se pueda decir "forzatura" en español. "Forzadura" no existe. Podríais ayudarme?
> 
> Muchas gracias!
> 
> Ravita.


 Podría ser '_abuso de derecho'._


----------



## Tomby

In questo contesto: _coacción_; anche _imposición_, _exigencia_, ecc.
TT.


----------



## 0scar

_El voto obligatorio es una tergiversación/malentendido/distorsión de la democracia._


----------



## Ravita

gatogab said:


> Podría ser '_abuso de derecho'._



Abuso di diritto? Non vuol dire qualcos'altro?



Tombatossals said:


> In questo contesto: _coacción_; anche _imposición_, _exigencia_, ecc.
> TT.



Coacción, se è l'equivalente dell'italiano "coercizione", è un termine piuttosto tecnico.  "Imposición" e "exigencia" sono un po' diversi da "forzatura", no?



0scar said:


> _El voto obligatorio es una tergiversación/malentendido/distorsión de la democracia._



Grazie!


----------



## chlapec

Voto por la *distorsión* de Oscar. Alternativamente, *deformación.*
Otra: "...es una interpretación forzada/distorsionada/deformada de la democracia"


----------



## gatogab

Ravita said:


> Abuso di diritto? Non vuol dire qualcos'altro?


Ho voluto proporre questo:


> abuso de derecho.
> 1. m. Der. Ejercicio de un derecho en sentido contrario a su finalidad propia y con perjuicio ajeno.
> DRAE©


perchè mi era sembrato vicino a _forzatura._
Invece ci sono proposte più consone.
Si capiscono meglio.


----------



## Blechi

chlapec said:


> Voto por la *distorsión* de Oscar. Alternativamente, *deformación.*
> Otra: "...es una interpretación forzada/distorsionada/deformada de la democracia"


 
Io anche voto per la "distorsión" di Oscar. Perché questo è il senso. Salvo che in spagnolo si usi "forcejear" anche in senso figurato.


----------



## Sofis

Habría que ver el contexto del texto. Quién escribe? Porque el voto obligatorio da lugar a muchas interpretaciones entre los politólogos. 

Yo optaría por "el voto obligatorio es una exigencia de la democracia", porque le quita la connotación ngeativa: la democracia necesita de dicha participacion.


----------



## Neuromante

Sofis:
"Forzatura" tiene la connotación negativa. Igual que en español el verbo "forzar" cuando se aplica sobre una persona.
Yo también creo que Oscar ha encontrado lo más próximo en español, sin tener que recurrir a poner un párrafo entero.


----------



## Sofis

Para que se considere el voto obligatorio una distorsión habría que ver la tendencia del autor... no es improbable. Pero decir que es una "distorsión" creo que es más comprometido...
Insisto en saber el contexto, porque si el texto refuerza esa idea, si puede ser distorsión. Pero si por ej, es una opinión periodística sobre una reforma o así, no debería ser tan determinante. 
Porque quizás, del contexto del texto se deriva que se entiende como algo negativo, en cuyo caso no habría que resaltar eso de nuevo...
:S


----------



## ursu-lab

"Il voto obbligatorio è una forzatura della democrazia" significa che le regole della democrazia vengono applicate in modo "ferreo e rigido" (cioè col paraocchi, e non in modo distorto) fino alle estreme conseguenze, fino all'imposizione dell'esercizio del voto anche contro la volontà di dissenso dell'elettore. In sintesi, il "diritto di voto" si trasforma, con una forzatura/imposizione, nel "dovere di voto". In molte democrazie e anche in Italia, almeno fino a qualche anno, se non andavi a votare potevi perdere dei diritti civili (per es. per partecipare a un concorso nel pubblico impiego) e l'astensionismo veniva registrato presso l'anagrafe.

Io tradurrei:

El voto obligatorio es una *radicalización/ un extremismo *de la democracia. 

in riferimento alle "estreme conseguenze".

Ma personalmente direi e preferisco:

El voto obligatorio es una *encerrona *de la democracia.

Nel senso che ti mettono nelle condizioni di dover votare per forza, a mo' di trappola, o, più volgarmente, di fregatura .

PS: la seconda non è una traduzione letterale, ma solo del significato implicito nella frase, diciamo che è un'interpretazione.


----------



## gatogab

Entonces es un _'abuso'._


----------



## rgr

Podría ser _la camisa de fuerza de la democracia?_


----------



## ursu-lab

gatogab said:


> Entonces es un _'abuso'._



Sì, però senza "de derecho", perché altrimenti sembra un'altra cosa più specifica dal punto di vista giuridico.


----------

